# Does the poor guy have a chance?



## Reggiano (Apr 29, 2005)

My 3-yr. old daughter was given a jellybean parrot fish and a 2.5 gallon tank last week. I am totally new to this aquarium thing! We got a "friend" (another jellybean) for the first fish today, and the first one is totally wailing on the newby. Does he have a chance? Should I remove him or will they get used to each other? Do I just let him die? It seems so cruel.....

Thanks!

Reggiano


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Parrots get fairly large, too big for a 2.5, plus didnt it cost you an arm and a leg, our parrots are $34 a piece here.


----------



## Reggiano (Apr 29, 2005)

The fish was 7.99, so not bad....how big of a tank do I need (and how soon)? And what can I put with a jelly bean parrotfish? Or, is it ok alone? 

Thanks!

Reggiano


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I would bring both parrots back and get something else, the parrot needs a bigger home soon

heres some links to check out
http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/cichlid/blparrot.php
http://www.geocities.com/parrotcichlid/general.html
http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/parrotci.htm
http://cichlidresearch.com/parrot.html


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You said this was a new tank with new fish. Do you know about cycling a tank and do you see the two fish going at it or is one just looking a bit torn up? Cycling a tank will take its toll on a fish. 

And glad you stopped by to learn a bit more about your new pets. Take the advice of those here either try and trade the fish in for somthing more sutiable for the size tank you have or go for the fun and get a bigger tank. The bigger the tank the eaiser they are to take care of.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

a parrotfish gets way too big for a 2.5 gallon tank


----------

